

Heroku Users Group meetup, 11/3 @ 7pm - bscofield
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/10/28/hug-update/

======
bscofield
Join us at Heroku's offices[1] in San Francisco for the first-ever Heroku
Users Group meetup - followed by a drink-up jointly hosted with Basho.

1: <http://bit.ly/a1s88R>

